# What about Helth Care for families who live apart?



## Izzie D (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi All,

I know you have probably answered this question before, but........

My Husband works in England for half the year and is a resident there, thus he pays N.I etc.. in England. I live in Spain with our 2 Children. Are we covered by the British N.I for Health Care, or when I go for my residency here will we be covered even though I am technically not working? (working, but very young business that can not afford to pay the 235 euros automino at the moment).

Advice / ideas / facts please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Izzie D said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know you have probably answered this question before, but........
> 
> ...


Hi Izzie, I'm in exactly the same situation as you, my husband works in the UK and I live here with the kids. 

I'm ashamed to say that I dont know the answer to your question. I've always worked on the theory that if something bad healthwise happened I'd go to the local doctors and take it from there, I have our NHS cards and E111s etc. Also I maybe slightly different in as much as my husbands company do pay me a very small wage and therefore I pay NI in the UK. Tho what that would mean in practice.... no idea !!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hi Izzie, I'm in exactly the same situation as you, my husband works in the UK and I live here with the kids.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say that I dont know the answer to your question. I've always worked on the theory that if something bad healthwise happened I'd go to the local doctors and take it from there, I have our NHS cards and E111s
> Jo xxxx



E111 covers you for up to 2 years

After that you can pay for private if you don't wish to pay into system

You pays your money, you take your choices - LOL:ranger:


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

Izzie D said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know you have probably answered this question before, but........
> 
> ...


You can be covered under an E109 form. Your husband has to fill in the application form that can be found at the following link:

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/forms/ca8454.pdf

When the form arrives, you must take both copies along with your Residencia certificates, padron, passports and photocopies to the INSS. They will stamp one of the forms and give it back to you. You then take that to the health centre whenever you or the children need to see the doctor.

If your children are under 14 they won't need the Residencia, you have to take their birth certificates instead.


----------

